
Show HN: Expose Southwest Rates on Google Flights - tejasmanohar
https://bookwithcarry.com/southwest
======
tejasmanohar
Maker here! I've wanted to see Southwest rates on Google Flights for a very
long time, but they've never been there. Last week, my friend and I decided to
take matters into our own hands and make them available via a chrome
extension.

It was both fun technically-- intercepting Southwest requests & scraping data
out of an iframe-- and even more fun to poke around all the deals once it
worked. Hope y'all find it useful!

------
joshwget
Southwest usually has good deals when traveling from SF to Chicago (MDW).
Having that directly wthin Google Flights is pretty handy!

I wonder how Southwest feels about this? Must be a reason they're not shown in
Google Flights today.

~~~
tejasmanohar
Southwest doesn't like the apples:oranges comparison of them vs other airlines
/ sorting primarily on price like most online travel sites do. This is because
they offer other amenities that are not common for airlines, like 2 free
checked bags & no cancellation/change fees.

We reflect these effectively and basically give them a big ad on the top of
Google Flights so I'm hoping SW will be OK with it :)

------
atian
How do I use it on mobile? It gives me a modal to enter my email address
whenever I click on the button.

~~~
tejasmanohar
Ah yes, chrome extensions aren't on mobile so we just let you enter your email
to get an email to install it when on desktop. You can also use the following
link when on desktop :)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/book-with-
carry/me...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/book-with-
carry/mejaceicpflkjikmnkfhpbkiajhnmjdl?hl=en)

